# Κι αν δεν σας τάισαν αρκετή Αντιγόνη στο σχολειό...



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Βρήκα αξιόλογο αυτό το κομμάτι στον New Yorker που με έστειλε η Μπέρνι να διαβάσω, γραμμένο από τον Daniel Mendelsohn, καλό ελληνιστή και γνωστό για τη μετάφραση των ποιημάτων του Καβάφη. Enjoy.

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blo...sarvaev-and-the-lessons-of-greek-tragedy.html


----------



## cougr (May 20, 2013)

Thanks nickel and Bernie! Αν θέλετε δείτε και αυτό το άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει τις προάλλες και σχετίζεται με το θέμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε πού θάβουν οι Αμερικάνοι αυτούς που μπουκάρουν στα σχολεία πυροβολώντας δεξιά κι αριστερά και μετά αυτοκτονούν...


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε πού θάβουν οι Αμερικάνοι αυτούς που μπουκάρουν στα σχολεία πυροβολώντας δεξιά κι αριστερά και μετά αυτοκτονούν...



Μάλλον τους αποτεφρώνουν.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2013)

Ο τρομοκράτης που είχε βάλει βόμβα στο ομοσπονδιακό κτίριο στην Οκλαχόμα και σκότωσε 168 άτομα, μετά την εκτέλεσή του αποτεφρώθηκε και ο δικηγόρος του σκόρπισε την τέφρα του σε άγνωστο μέρος.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2013)

35 χρόνια αργότερα, επανάληψη του έργου με τους Μπάαντερ-Μάινχοφ. 

Απορία: γιατί έγινε ζήτημα η ταφή του βομβιστή; Ποιός δημοσιογράφος της Μασαχουσέτης δεν είχε τίποτ'άλλο να γράψει και σκέφτηκε να εκμεταλλευτεί το θέμα;

ΥΓ Να θυμηθούμε ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ΔΕΝ πέθανε στη φυλακή, ΔΕΝ καταδικάστηκε για κανένα έγκλημα, ΔΕΝ εκτελέστηκε κλπ κλπ. Επομένως δεν ισχύουν γι'αυτόν όσα ισχύουν για τους θανατοποινίτες. Το λογικό θα ήταν να γίνει η κηδεία και η ταφή με ευθύνη των συγγενών του ήσυχα και χωρίς δημοσιότητα.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απορία: γιατί έγινε ζήτημα η ταφή του βομβιστή;


Το γράφει το άρθρο:

“Bury this terrorist on U.S. soil and we will unbury him.”

So ran the bitter slogan on one of the signs borne last week by enraged protesters outside the Worcester, Massachusetts, funeral home that had agreed to receive the body of the accused Boston Marathon bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev—a cadaver seemingly so morally polluted that his own widow would not claim it, that no funeral director would touch it, that no cemetery would bury it. Indeed, even after Peter Stefan, a Worcester funeral director, had washed and shrouded the battered, bullet-ridden body for burial according to Muslim law, the cadaver became the object of a macabre game of civic and political football. Cemetery officials and community leaders in the Boston area were concerned that a local burial would spark civic unrest. ​


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2013)

Το διάβασα, Παλ. 
Αλλά αυτά μπορεί να τα πει κανείς σε καμια κουβέντα μεταξύ φίλων (εκδικητικών φίλων, αγγλοσαξονικής προέλευσης). Από την κουβέντα αυτή μέχρι το δημόσιο διάλογο η απόσταση είναι συνήθως μερικά άρθα στις εφημερίδες. Άντε στη σύγχρονη εποχή να είναι και μερικές κουβέντες στο Φέισμπουκ.


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το λογικό θα ήταν να γίνει η κηδεία και η ταφή με ευθύνη των συγγενών του ήσυχα και χωρίς δημοσιότητα.



Ο μόνος "συγγενής" που θα μπορούσε να το κάνει, η πρώην σύζυγός του, δεν δέχθηκε να παραλάβει το πτώμα. Οι γονείς του δεν ζουν στις ΗΠΑ και ο αδελφός του είναι κρατούμενος και βαριά τραυματισμένος. Ποιοι συγγενείς;


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2013)

Όταν ήταν ακόμα καταζητούμενος ο μικρότερος είχε εμφανιστεί ένας θέιος στην τηλεόραση και τον συμβούλευε να παραδοθεί κλπ κλπ. Και έλεγαν οι ειδήσεις ότι ο μικρός ζούσε με την οικογένεια του θείου του και ότι πολλά μέλη της οικογένειας Τσαρνάεφ ζουν στη Βοστώνη.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2013)

Επίσης, φαντάζομαι πως εφόσον ήταν μουσουλμάνος, δεν μπορούσαν να τον κάψουν όπως τον βομβιστή της Οκλαχόμας, γιατί αυτό απαγορεύεται από το Ισλάμ.


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όταν ήταν ακόμα καταζητούμενος ο μικρότερος είχε εμφανιστεί ένας θέιος στην τηλεόραση και τον συμβούλευε να παραδοθεί κλπ κλπ. Και έλεγαν οι ειδήσεις ότι ο μικρός ζούσε με την οικογένεια του θείου του και ότι πολλά μέλη της οικογένειας Τσαρνάεφ ζουν στη Βοστώνη.


Δεν έχουν όλοι τα κάκαλα να γίνονται Αντιγόνες...


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2013)

Μα το είπα πριν, Παλ: ο Μακβέι δεν είναι ίδια περίπτωση. Καταδικάστηκε σε θάνατο και εκτελέστηκε. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι στην ευθύνη της φυλακής το πτώμα του (και υπάρχει συνήθως σχετικός κανονισμός). Ο Τσαρνάεφ δεν συνελήφθη καν.

Μπέρνι: σιγά το δύσκολο τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωσή. Αλλά μάλλον δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν τα έξοδα της κηδείας.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μα το είπα πριν, Παλ: ο Μακβέι δεν είναι ίδια περίπτωση.


Δεν έχει σημασία αν καταδικάστηκε ή όχι κλπ. Το Ισλάμ απαγορεύει την καύση. Άντε και έλεγαν ότι τον καίνε, έχει κανείς όρεξη να έρχεται σε αντιπαράθεση με τις επίσημες μουσουλμανικές οργανώσεις που (δικαίως) θα διαμαρτυρηθούν; Εσύ συζητάς για την περίπτωση που κάποιος αποφασίζει χωρίς να υπολογίζει τις αντιδράσεις από 100 διαφορετικές μεριές. 

Μα ακριβώς Μπέρνη, εδώ λέει το άρθρο ότι υπήρχαν απειλές ότι θα τον ξεθάψουν, φαντάσου τι θα τραβούσε κι αυτός που ανέλαβε να το κάνει. Και εξάλλου, το θέμα δεν είναι ότι θα μπορούσε να έρθει μια μακρινή του θεία να τον πάρει να τον θάψει, αλλά ότι δεν ήρθε κανείς. Αφού λοιπόν δεν ήρθε κανείς, δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2013)

Γι'αυτό τελικά βρέθηκαν ένα-δυο σοβαροί άνθρωποι σε γειτονική πολιτεία και έδωσαν τέλος στο σήριαλ. Από αυτό το άρθρο:



> “My second thought was, okay, we can bury Adam Lanza, you know. Or the guy who shot up [Virginia] Tech,” added Mullen, 48. “And this guy for some reason is different. And the only difference that I can tell is that people think that _he’s a terrorist or he’s a foreigner or he’s Muslim._”


----------

